# Rena xp1 - $64 - Petsmart - YMMV



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Noticed this while i was in the store tonight (Whitby). Great deal, but I don't have any smaller tanks. Don't know if it's chainwide, but there was a final clearance sale sticker on it, so there's a good chance it is.

Can't remember if $64 was the exact price either. It was sixty something.


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can't find any XP1 in the Petsmart at Scarborough (no Rena canisters there at all). Anyone saw one around the GTA?


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

PM stopped selling Rena filters about a year or so ago, this might have been old stock that they were clearancing.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I haven't been to any of the other stores in a long time, so I can't say. Only thing I can tell you is there was an XP1 at the Whitby location on Wednesday. No idea if it's still there, but there was dust on the box, so these obviously weren't hot sellers. At that price though, I can't imagine it lasting long.


----------

